# [EU-Shattrath][A] Die Gilde "la esperanza] suchen .... genau DICH!



## Raronas (3. April 2009)

Hallo Besucher, 

wir stellen uns hier mal vor und erläutern in kurzen Worten unsere Ziele. 

Zuerst einmal zu uns Gildenleitern und Membern: 

Wir sind eine Gilde, die ihr Hauptaugenmerk auf den Erfolg im PVE legt. 
Wir bestehen seit dem 15.03.2009 und haben vor Wotlk alles bis Black Tempel geraidet. Der größte Teil der Gilde kommt aus einer ehemaligen Gilde. Wir haben uns kristallisiert um noch erfolgreicher zu sein als vorher. Daher gehen wir momentan die 10er und 25er Instanzen auf dem neuen Kontient an. 

Alle wichtigen beruflichen Dinge erhaltet ihr in der Gilde: 

Verzauberungen, Juwelier, Schneider, Lederer, Alchi, usw. 

Raiden wollen wir durchschnittlich 3 x 10er Raids und 2 x 25er Raids pro Woche, die normalen Raidzeiten sind von 20.00 Uhr bis ca. 23.00 Uhr. 
Wir schreiben keinem Member vor, dass er an einem Mindestmaß an Raids teilnimmt, wobei es so ist: Je aktiver Du Dich an diesen Events / Raids beteiligst, um so besseres Equip bekommst Du als Spieler und um so schneller kommen wir in den einzelnen Instanzen voran. 

Eine Vorschrift für Farmen gibt es nicht und ein DKP haben wir auch nicht, die Loots werden nach Bedarf und zum Wohle des Raids verteilt. 

Wenn das mit dem vielen Raiden zeitlich nicht klappt, gibts auch andere Möglichkeiten -> 

Wir gehen die 5er Innis normal oder hero, je nachdem, wobei der Spielspass im Vordergrund steht, welcher aber eine kontinuierliche Verbesserung Deines Equips und ein stetiges Vorankommen in den Instanzen nicht behindern darf. 

Unsere Ziele: 

Es ist ganz klar, dass wir den High-Content des PVE-Spieles anstreben, das heißt ein stetiges Vorankommen in Raidinstanzen und kein Ausruhen auf dem bisher Erreichten. 
Für Dich heißt das, nutze die Zeit effektiv um Dich zu verbessern und wir tun unser Möglichstes Dir die nötigen Voraussetzungen zu schaffen. 

Was wir suchen: 

Prinzipiell suchen wir natürlich momentan noch alle Klassen. Da sich aber auch bei uns immer etwas ändert und das meistens täglich wäre es schön von dir eine Bewerbung von dir zu erhalten. Ein entsprechendes Formular steht Dir in unserem Forum zur Verfügung. 

Bevorzugt suchen wir jedoch Tanks und Heiler sowie Magier, um den 25er Raid Content angehen zu können. 

Außerdem zeigen wir hier, auf unserer Homepage sowie auch im Fourm immer aktuell welche Klassen wir zur Zeit suchen. 

Nun also, 

Momentan suchen wir für 10er/25er Raid Content: 

Druide -> Skillung -> Gleichgewicht, Wilder Kampf, Wiederherstellung 

Magier -> Skillung -> Arkan, Feuer, Frost 

Priester -> Skillung -> Disziplin, Heilig, Schatten 

Paladin -> Skillung -> Heilig, Schutz, Vergeltung 

Hexenmeister -> Skillung -> Gebrechen, Dämonologie, Zerstörung 

Schurke -> Skillung -> Meucheln, Kampf, Täuschung 

Schamane -> Skillung -> Elementar, Verstärkung, Wiederherstellung 

Krieger -> Skillung -> Waffen, Furor, Schutz 

Es sieht ja fast schon so aus als würden wir garkeine Leute haben. Das ist natürlich nicht so! Wir versuchen momentan einen 2 bzw. 3x 25er Raid zuerstellen sowie immer einen 10er Raid komplett zu haben der so täglich losziehen kann! Also nicht wundern! 


Wir hoffen Du hast einen guten Eindruck von unserer Gilde erhalten. 

Für weitere Fragen stehen wir Dir selbstverständlich Ingame zur Verfügung oder Du schreibst uns einfach schnell eine PM oder ein Mail. 

Schau doch gerne auf unserer Homepage bzw. in unserem Forum nach auf: 

Homepage/Forum: -> http://playerhost.net/la-esperanza 


in diesem Sinne 

Die Gildenleitung (Nenyá) 

Supporter + Mitglied der Gilde (Raronas)


----------



## Raronas (6. April 2009)

*push*


----------



## Raronas (7. April 2009)

*push*


----------



## Raronas (9. April 2009)

/push


----------



## Raronas (14. April 2009)

/push


----------



## Raronas (15. April 2009)

/push


----------



## Raronas (17. April 2009)

/push


----------



## Raronas (20. April 2009)

/push


----------



## Raronas (22. April 2009)

/push


----------



## Raronas (24. April 2009)

/push


----------



## Raronas (27. April 2009)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raronas (28. April 2009)

/push


----------



## Raronas (6. Mai 2009)

/push


----------



## Raronas (7. Mai 2009)

/push 

Heiler sowie Damage-Klassen werden dringend gesucht.


----------

